# Anyone have a "Dake's Study Bible?"



## shackleton (Jun 17, 2008)

This was a highly recommended bible when I was Pentecostal. I later got rid of it when becoming reformed ( I got rid of all the books that were not strictly reformed in their theology, kind if like when I got rid of all my good music when becoming saved then buying them back later), I recently rebought it, WOW I forgot how nutty it was. 

Gap between Genesis 1 and 2 that allows for a universal flood that was a judgment of Satan. Tritheism when teaching the Trinity and sensationalistic Dispensationalism just to name a few things.


----------



## JM (Jun 17, 2008)

I borrowed it from a friend a few years back and noticed that Dake _really_, _really_ likes the Companion Bible by Bullinger, Dakes note follow Bullinger on a bunch of theological topics.

j


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 17, 2008)

I couldn't find the thread, but there is someone on here who has one and, despite the horrible theology, he still uses it because he has a lot of notes in it, etc.


----------



## reformedlostboy (Jun 17, 2008)

We had one once. I'm not exactly sure what happened to it but I didn't get much farther than the gap theory in the notes. That one had me searching the scriptures and references for some time.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 18, 2008)

I looked and I still have the one I had gotten back in college before I knew anything about the wide spectrum of christian views. I have a hard time throwing out a bible so I've held on to it and a couple others I never use.


----------



## Dewalt (Jun 18, 2008)

i got one


----------

